# Utah Fishing Grand Slam



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm finally challenging myself with something I've wanted to do for a long time. I want to catch every game fish species in the state. With photo proof of course. Here's my list with bullets on the ones I've already caught and photographed:

Brook Trout •
Brown Trout •
Cutthroat Trout
Golden Trout
Kokanee Salmon
Lake Trout
Rainbow Trout •
Splake
Tiger Trout
Black Crappie •
Bluegill •
Green Sunfish •
Sacramento Perch
Tilapia
White Bass •
Yellow Perch •
Black Bullhead •
Channel Catfish •
Largemouth Bass •
Smallmouth Bass •
Striped Bass
Wiper •
Arctic Grayling
Burbot
Bonneville Cisco
Common Carp •
Northern Pike
Tiger Muskie
Utah Chub
Walleye •
Whitefish (Any)

Has anyone done this? Is there anything I'm missing? Also, any advice on catching one of the whitefish species?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't forget the Sacramento Perch which can be caught in Pruess Lake (Garrison Reservoir) south of Garrison


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Critter said:


> Don't forget the Sacramento Perch which can be caught in Pruess Lake (Garrison Reservoir) south of Garrison


Thanks! I also forgot the Tilapia in Blue Lake.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

There's also these guys lurking around:

Pumpkinseed Sunfish
Utah Sucker
Mirror Carp
Goldfish


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

You can knock out most of the unchecked ones between Pineview and Causey in the same day if you time it right.


----------



## Madfish (Jan 11, 2015)

White crappie too, they are in gunnison bend and the sevier river. I'm also working on this list with a fly rod.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I am actually almost done with mine. All I need is golden trout, cisco, tiger muskie, and striper and I will be done.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

I've been working on this for a while, but I'm lacking quite a few on the warm-water side of things...


----------



## one8sevenn (Mar 27, 2012)

Brook Trout - Lym Lake
Brown Trout - Weber River
Bonneville Cutthroat Trout - Weber River
Colorado River Cutthroat - Green River
Yellowstone Cutthroat - (Caught, but not in Utah)
Golden Trout
Kokanee Salmon - South Fork of the Ogden River
Lake Trout - Bear Lake
Rainbow Trout - Ogden River
Abino Rainbow Trout - 21st pond
Splake - Causey Reservoir
Tiger Trout - Causey Reservoir
Black Crappie - Pineview Reservoir
White Crappie -
Bluegill - Pineview Reservoir
Green Sunfish - 21st pond
Sacramento Perch
Tilapia
Yellow Perch - Pineview Reservoir
Black Bullhead - Pineview Reservoir
Yellow Bullhead - 
Channel Catfish - Bear River
Largemouth Bass - Pineview Reservoir
Smallmouth Bass - Pineview Reservoir
Striped Bass - Lake Powell
White Bass - Utah Lake
Wiper - Willard Bay
Arctic Grayling - Margorie Lake
Burbot - (Caught, but not in Utah)
Bonneville Cisco - Bear Lake
Common Carp - Bear River
Northern Pike - (Caught, but not in Utah)
Tiger Muskie - Pineview Reservoir
Utah Chub - Strawberry Reservoir
Walleye - Willard Bay
Bear Lake Whitefish - Bear Lake
Bonneville Whitefish - Bear Lake
Rocky Mountain Whitefish - Weber River
Utah Sucker - Weber River
White Sucker -
Gold Fish - St. George City Pond

I'm out by the White Sucker, Golden Trout, Northern Pike, Yellowstone Cutty, Tilapia, Sac Perch, White Crappie, and Burbot


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

*Species list.....*

I'm big into catching different species but my basic rule is that I need to catch the fish in its native waters. From the original list on this post there are only 4 fish listed which are native to Utah....true in most states unfortunately. The native fish for Utah consists of 30 fish....most fish you've never heard of. They've just been swarmed over by all the imports. Personal bugaboo of mine...pursuing all those fish is fun....my current goal is seeking to catch all the species and subspecies of trout and salmon in North America.

Good luck in your pursuit....

Brian


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess it all depends on how you define "game fish" but Tilapia, burbot, Utah chub and carp are not classified as game fish in Utah (See Definitions in 2015 Utah Fishing Guidebook).

All I've got left to catch is Sacramento perch, golden trout, pike and tiger musky. I've caught the chub, carp, burbot and a bunch of other nongame fish but have no desire to waste my time chasing tilapia.

Another challenge is to catch a Bonneville cisco on purpose in the mouth using lure and bait. I'm sure there are others who have done it besides me but it's a challenging method. Most either dipnet them or snag them.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

DocEsox said:


> I'm big into catching different species but my basic rule is that I need to catch the fish in its native waters. From the original list on this post there are only 4 fish listed which are native to Utah....true in most states unfortunately. The native fish for Utah consists of 30 fish....most fish you've never heard of. They've just been swarmed over by all the imports. Personal bugaboo of mine...pursuing all those fish is fun....my current goal is seeking to catch all the species and subspecies of trout and salmon in North America.
> 
> Good luck in your pursuit....
> 
> Brian


Wow, 
That alone can be an extremely difficult endeavor (depending on categories and how you differentiate sub-species vs. strains). In terms of just species, I would have them all except bull trout, gila/apache trout, and atlantic salmon (all of which I would love to fish for). Sub-species would be super difficult, especially for the rainbow/redband and cutthroat sub-species.


----------

